# Active / Shoaling Fish



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just rescaped and replanted my 29gal / 110l tank today (will post a pic tomorrow) and have been trying to decide on fish for when it is ready...

Previously it housed 16 Celestial Pearl Danios but they were very timid and spent little time in full view. I probably won't be adding them back into this tank so need an alternative shoal.

Was wondering if anyone would specifically reccommend any that are colourful and active. I was instantly drawn to either Dwarf Neon Rainbows or P. Furcatus but have heard they can get fairly boistrous when bigger, so perhaps not ideal, but their colours are amazing.

I would like to keep a pair of Apisto, Agassizii in the future as the main attraction of the tank but not 100% certain yet.

Anyone highly reccommend a certain species?

Cheers, 
Dan


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 23 silvertip tetras in my 40 gallon, and am very happy with them. It is an open-top tank, but I have lost only one to jumping. They stay in the bottom 2/3 of the tank unless feeding on floating flakes. They are very active, and do a fair amount of chasing and nipping, but only with conspecifics and no harm is done.


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

Rummy nose does a nice job also, plus they can do well in cold water.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

my new favorite are green neons. Bluer than regular neons, and they sometimes look green. Nice schoolers, in my tank anyway.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not suggest Melanotaenia praecox for that small a tank. Too active. 
The Pseudomugils are a nice size. I do not know if they stay out front better than CPDs. Probably do, CPDs are very shy. 

Highly active: Danios. Look for some of the 'different' ones. I have some that look like miniature trout: Lots of spots over an orange background. About twice the size of Zebras. There are several new species showing up over the last few years.


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

I did think the Praecox may be a bit too active, I haven't decided yet, there is a lot of swimming space in the tank and a very strong current...
I have heard the P.furcatus can be very boistrous when they get to around full size which I don't really want.
ui

I'm going to get some shrimp this week, and will post pics of tank tomorrow, too late now.


Cheers

Dan


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

Here is a pic of my resent set-up... 

List of plants:
-Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC) in foreground and through middle...
-Pogostemon Helferi around the parts of the roots that are buried...
-Blyxa Japonica & Aubertii at either end...
-Cyperus Helferi in both rear corners...
-A fairly small Bolbitis Heudelotii tied to a small stone (left side)
-A part of my old Microsorum Pteropus tied to a small stone (right side)
-Aponogeton Cripsus "red" (middle right)
-Vesicularia Dubiana "chirstmas moss" ties to ends of roots...

Will be pleased to answer any questions about the tank, hopefully it will be a success, really pleased with the way it is looking so far... the pic is from day one after the water had just cleared (as it was filled after planting) and am now on day 5

Cheers, 
Dan


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Have been pondering my situation and really like the idea of a shoal of P.Furcatus (Forktail Rainbows)
I also really like the coral red pencilfish (Nannostomus Mortenthaleri) and I think these would occur in the wild with most apistos???
Or there's always cardinals/neons. lol

Any more suggestions for a nice shoaling fish? 

cheers
Dan


----------



## Trashcor3 (May 30, 2011)

Odessa barbs get like 5 males and 1 female u won't regret it.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're thinking about neon tetras, you should first consider White Cloud Mountain Minnows. They are hardier than the neon tetra, but they are also pretty. I've got mine in with some leopard and zebra danios, and they all play and chase each other. The WCMMs were somewhat shy when I first put them in the tank, but they have since gotten over that and now swim all over my 10 gallon tank. I'm looking forward to upgrading to a bigger tank so I can get more of them!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Rummy nose tetras are very nice. They are active and shoal nicely.


----------

